# We got our bunny!



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Our little zoo is starting to grow.  This morning my girlfriend and I went all the way down to Catskill to visit a breeder of English, French, and Mini Lops. There were a couple litters of bunnies to choose from, but in the end my girlfriend picked out a male broken tricolor Mini that we decided (after much discussion, lol) to name Oliver. He is VERY sweet and cuddly. He loves to stretch out on the floor and be petted, and he will even crawl into our laps for snuggles. He's actually the perfect compromise because my girlfriend wanted a broken bunny, and I wanted a blue-eyed white, and this guy is broken, mostly white, AND has blue eyes! He's the best, and seems to be settling in nicely. He's been munching hay, pooping, and even took a nibble of apple for a treat. Here are some pics. He's a little wiggly so it's hard to get good pictures of him, haha.









He likes my backpack, lol.









My favorite pic so far hahaha... we took so many, we might as well start a baby book!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your new bun! He's adorable.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He's so handsome! I love his eyes and his name, too! Congrats :mrgreen:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Awww, he's a cutie. I know absolutely nothing about bunnies, but I do know that that's a cute one.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, cute ^-^

Now I want a bunny! :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He's lovely. <3 Too cute, and he sounds like a little lovebunny. Give him a snuggle for me, pleaaaaase?


----------

